# Will 15 inch wheels on the back?



## GTO140 (Aug 16, 2013)

does any one know if 15 inch wheels will fit on the back of a2005 GTO?
I want to get some tires for racing so I would like the smallest rim diameter possible.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya 15"s will fit back there. A lot of people have drag setups running those


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Back when I took my 2005 to the strip, I ran 15 inch 95 S15 Jimmy stock steel wheels with Hoosier 18115 slicks which are 26 X 8. No rub. Keep in mind that the 2004-2006 GTO bolt circle is 5x120 (BMW) size. 5X4.75 (120.7) is the norm for GM cars. Some say the difference is enough to cause problems but I never had any in the few months I used them.


----------

